# Calling all Donkey and Mule Owners :)



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

There are two mini donkeys in the pasture my horses live with, where I board. They only alert when they see a car coming that they know (because they know they are going to get fed). They have never chased off or alerted at the coyotes. In fact, the barn owner's poorly-behaved dog used to chase them around, which would lead to my Pony chasing the dog around (the Pony had to protect the donkeys from the cows, too). So I'm really not sold on donkeys as protection.

Further, while I can understand that coyotes might make an attempt at a foal, I can't imagine that they would go after a full-sized horse. All the places where I've boarded have had coyotes, and sometimes I even see them in the daytime, and they've never bothered a horse.

Also, as far as the upkeep of donkeys, you will probably need to make sure they are not on overly-rich pasture. Their bodies can't cope with it and they might get sick. The donkeys that live at my barn don't get vet or farrier care, and they get fed the same hay as the horses. Even though they are minis, they eat a fair amount.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

horseponycrazy27 said:


> hey,
> So I have one quarter horse mare, Daisy who is 25YO. We (Mom and adult daughter) are thinking about getting a donkey or a mule as we have had many coyotes come closer and we want to make sure Daisy is safe.


I thought coyotes were small & no threat to horses? 



> Ever since our last pony past away (May 2019) Daisy has been more spooky and I am not sure how Daisy would react to the braying of a donkey. Do you think she would be scared of a donkey?


Yes, if she's living alone, this will cause her chronic anxiety & best to give her some company. Horses are often mortally afraid of donkeys though(suppose they see them as imposters or such) so while they do get used to them, I would just introduce a donk carefully, allowing the mare a LOT of space to stay at whatever she feels is a safe distance, until she does get used to him - seen horses literally try to climb out of 6' yards because my donkey turned up!



> Are their donkeys trained that are trained to be ridden. and guard?
> Is the upkeep of a donkey or a mule the same as a horse?


Who's donkeys are you talking about? But yes, many donks are trained to be ridden, or driven in a cart. They're generally even more stoic than horses, putting up with way more than is good for them, and are generally small(tho you can get 'Mammoth Jacks') & so less able to carry large adults with ease, so consideration is needed, if you want to ride it without it suffering for it. Mules can be big or little, depending on their parent's size. They can be more horsey or more donkeyish, depending on genetics.

Upkeep is similar for a donk or mule as for a horse. They need regular hoof care, worming, etc. But they have evolved in arid environs & are even more at risk of IR, obesity, laminitis & associated, from too rich feet - they need to be managed/restricted from grazing & other rich feed that is commonly fed to horses.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

Personally I would go for another horse. I wouldn't worry about getting an animal that will "protect/guard" but rather give Daisy a herd. I doubt even hungry coyotes would attack a healthy adult horse, ever, but if you give her a buddy they'll watch each other's backs. A herd is always safer than a lone horse. We have loads of coyotes here and I've often seen them running across the horse pasture - as many as four together. The horses don't even glance at them, and the coyotes ignore them too. My horses, even the ponies, just think of them as extra dogs lol. But I understand worrying in case Daisy ever gets injured or something and can't get up, run and protect herself. In that case, just another horse would put my mind more at ease.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

loosie said:


> Horses are often mortally afraid of donkeys though(suppose they see them as imposters or such) so while they do get used to them, I would just introduce a donk carefully, allowing the mare a LOT of space to stay at whatever she feels is a safe distance, until she does get used to him - seen horses literally try to climb out of 6' yards because my donkey turned up!


Also I've heard people warn against keeping full grown horses with minis (horses or donkeys) because of the size difference. Even a kick in play is the perfect height to hit a mini in the head with possibly very bad consequences.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

^Have agisted at many places that had minis & other ponies out with big horses. Have known many horses with mini companions & have not seen any who were significantly injured by a big horse. However, one place I agisted at, a girl's 16hh OTTB was kicked in the head by another horse in play & suffered a fractured skull.


----------



## 289134 (Dec 3, 2020)

As a mule and horse owner I don't think its a great idea to mix horses and mules or horses with donkeys, especially if you think the donkey/mule is going to offer any additional protection or companionship. If you research how donkeys and mules work as livestock guardians you will see that it is protection in a indirect manner. The donkeys do not patrol the pastures and they don't go out of their way to nanny/guard whatever livestock they are with.

The situations where donkeys and mules are used as livestock guardians is when they are pastured with livestock smaller than them, like sheep. What happens is if a coyote, dog or fox enter the pasture the sheep will run to the donkey or mule bc it is bigger than them. Donkeys and mules are predisposed to disliking canines so if the coyote/dog/fox gets too close to the donkey (and in turn the sheep that have gathered to the donkey) then the donkey will run off the intruder.

So if you buy a donkey or mule and your horse doesn't bond with it you are going to have 2 lonely equines that aren't going to offer each other any additional protection.

So I personally don't think a mule or donkey would be a good companion/guardian for a horse bc I have seen it multiple times where, to a horse there is just something a little off about a donkey or mule, and the horse will never bond with it.

My husband's horse came from a herd of 5 horses, 2 mules, and 2 donkeys. When meeting to potentially purchase the horse, I asked them about how all they're equines got along. Long story short they ended up with 2 donkeys and 2 mules bc the equines wouldn't accept each other. So they had to have 2 of each equine to keep the peace/provide companionship.

I know there are exceptions to every rule but speaking from my own personal experience I really did a disservice to my mule when I bought and put her with my horses. A disservice that I am working to correct! My mule has a great personality and is open to fitting in with the herd (she has bonded to my horses) but my horses only tolerate her. I say tolerate bc they don't attack her but they will NOT stand near her, they will NOT eat near her, etc. . . I can't explain it bc my mule has more horse-like physical features than most mules or donkeys. I even have one horse with vision issues and even she won't accept my mule.

Also when you purchase a mule or donkey you are NOT getting a equine that is similar to horses. You WILL have to buy mule/donkey specific tack and you do need to educate yourself on the differences between horses and donkeys/mules.

If you really want to buy a mule or donkey bc you like them, like I do. Do it, but be prepared that you are going to go from one to 4 equines bc you will still need a horse for your current horse and a second donkey/mule for whatever you choose to buy.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

^In my experience - with donks, not mules - I've found that they generally do get along, but it tends to take longer, as they 'speak different languages' too. But yeah, no guarantees, whatever the beasts, that they will bond, and perhaps a little less likely between a donk & a horse. So always keep that in mind with animals, esp - but not only - of different species.


----------



## AbbySmith (Nov 15, 2020)

I have two standards a mini donkey. They live with the sheep and cows, and I have never had a problem with any of the livestock being scared of their bray.
I have a trapper friend, who says that it is the actual bray that scares the predators away. Becasue they aren't used to that sound. 
But, as @JoBlueQuarter said, I would go with getting a second horse. I mean, you could try with a donkey but...


----------

